# Can't Update Software On H24-700



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I recently purchased (leased) a H24-700 from Solid Signal and had it activated on 12/25. It is part of a SWM5 LNB configuration along with a HR22 and HR34.

The receiver functions fine except that I cannot get it to update it's software. It is currently at version 0x5a1 which is timestamped at 3/16 5:14pm.

In addition to keeping the receiver on overnight, I have also attempted multiple times to do a forced upgrade (hitting the red reset button and then entering the 02468 command upon getting the blue screen). When I do the forced upgrade, it take me to the software update status screen, which never goes above 0%. After it searches for the software for ~15 minutes, it takes me to the last channel I was watching.

I have attempted to do forced upgrades with the access card installed and not, as well as after performing a Reset Everything from the Setting's screen. 

My signal strength is excellent (99 = 94-97, 101 = 95-100, 103 = 92-96, 110 = 95-96 and 119 = 92-100) and the unit has passed all the tests that can be run in Diagnostics mode.

All my other two receivers have never had an issue getting a software update.

I believe DirectTV continually runs the software update streams.

Any thoughts on what could be wrong?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

do a reboot when it come up on your click on the remote 24680.when it say starting do it then.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

According to redh.com/dtv 0x062C is in the stream right now for the H24-700.

What do the numbers in the upper right hand corner of the download screen do?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

larry55 said:


> do a reboot when it come up on your click on the remote 24680.when it say starting do it then.


It's 02468 and if you read his post he already tried that.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

correct 02468


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll need to check on the upper right hand, but the numbers (hex?) on the upper left keep incrementing up . . . and after 15 minutes the % complete remains at 0 (and flips to the last channel viewed).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check if the web site has "+" sign, that means FW is spooling and announcement sending to participants. Practically, the 02468 sequence just force to pick the announcement fist, then after parsing it, turn to right tp/PID/etc for download the code.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you able to use the version you're on now? 
If so, try the menu reset- it's a touch safer than a RBR. 

If you're able to use the current version, you will get updated eventually automatically, fwiw.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The firmware for the receivers is not always in the stream anymore, you would probably be best to let it get the update on it's own. I won't take that long.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

So guys, as of this date, my receiver has not yet received a software update . . . 

Since last weekend, I have set my front panel lights to be fully dimmed (DirectTV logo at minimal brightness and the Res indicator light not on). Every few mornings, I am finding the panel lights are at full brightness. This is indicating to me that the receiver has attempted to do an automated software update over night and has rebooted itself. When I subsequently check my system info, I am still at version 0x5a1 which is timestamped at 3/16 5:14pm.

All my signal strengths continue to be in the high 90s and have again run all the advanced diagnostic tests (including the coax test). All pass. This morning, and even went through the steps of reauthorizing my receiver . . . and a forced update of the software did not work.

Everything thing else functions perfectly with the receiver (including my whole home DVR) . . .

Any thoughts on next steps?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try use 02468 trick


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He had tried that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

pjschwartz said:


> So guys, as of this date, my receiver has not yet received a software update . . .
> 
> Since last weekend, I have set my front panel lights to be fully dimmed (DirectTV logo at minimal brightness and the Res indicator light not on). Every few mornings, I am finding the panel lights are at full brightness. This is indicating to me that the receiver has attempted to do an automated software update over night and has rebooted itself. When I subsequently check my system info, I am still at version 0x5a1 which is timestamped at 3/16 5:14pm.
> 
> ...


Have you tried unplugging it for several hours and then plug it back in ?
I have read a couple of posts that said this worked for them.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I have gone as far as unplugging the PI to SWM for 10 minutes, but will try unplugging the receiver for few hours . . . this one has me stumped !


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Another thing to try is a "reset everything". Other than that it seems like you have a bad unit. It definitely should have updated on its own by now.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Already did the reset everything to bring it back to the factory setting . . . didn't work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Would they authorize a swap if its not getting updates? There's no error code or outward issues. Or will he have to use the "it won't turn on" line?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Would they authorize a swap if its not getting updates?


They should, it's not functioning as it should.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, but then if the HDMI port goes out, I wold also say its not operating as it should, and we know they disagree on that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

*It is currently at version 0x5a1 which is timestamped at 3/16 5:14pm*

That is a very old date. It has missed many updates.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

. . after pulling the power cord for a few hours, I attempted to force the reload without success.

Speaking of a swap, would they handle by mail (UPS) or will a tech need to come out?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, but then if the HDMI port goes out, I wold also say its not operating as it should, and we know they disagree on that.


I had seen posts a while back where they were doing swaps for bad HDMI ports now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pjschwartz said:


> . . after pulling the power cord for a few hours, I attempted to force the reload without success.
> 
> Speaking of a swap, would they handle by mail (UPS) or will a tech need to come out?


They'll send the replacement via FedEx. If they refuse to replace it then contact Ellen's office, [email protected].


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

pjschwartz said:


> . . after pulling the power cord for a few hours, I attempted to force the reload without success.
> 
> Speaking of a swap, would they handle by mail (UPS) or will a tech need to come out?


I would suggest you call and go thru the repair Questions and then perhaps they will suggest a service vist and then you will get a Swap out of the same type of receiver H24 for a H24 and they will look and rework your system over as well.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

. . . the last thing I want is a tech "reworking" my system


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

pjschwartz said:


> . . . the last thing I want is a tech "reworking" my system


It's the last thing we want to do too...

I have only seen one HD receiver that wouldn't do a software download, that was an HR34 that got stuck at 96 percent every time. Replaced.

On SD systems if the IRDs can't do downloads (status bar stays at 0 receiver times out) the LNB is bad. Signal readings across the board will be excellent.

You could try moving the receiver to a different location.

I'd recommend having a Tech out try replacing the LNB and if that doesn't work the IRD.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't think the LNB would be the issue, all the other boxes update fine.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Just called DirecTV . . they are sending a tech out next Saturday . . hopefully this will be "positive" experience . . .


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

pjschwartz said:


> Just called DirecTV . . they are sending a tech out next Saturday . . hopefully this will be "positive" experience . . .


Well, If nothing else you will get a H24 for a H24  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Try entering the 02468 when the front panel lights come on whether or not the blue screen is up. Press the buttons one after the next but don't so fast that the IR signals may not be received.

Of course if the latest version isn't in the stream it won't work. Given enough time it'll update itself so unless you're having some problems I wouldn't worry about too much.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Try entering the 02468 when the front panel lights come on whether or not the blue screen is up. Press the buttons one after the next but don't so fast that the IR signals may not be received.
> 
> Of course if the latest version isn't in the stream it won't work. Given enough time it'll update itself so unless you're having some problems I wouldn't worry about too much.
> 
> Mike


He's tried the 02468 deal, didn't work. It's also been over a week and no update. Something ain't right.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> He's tried the 02468 deal, didn't work. It's also been over a week and no update. Something ain't right.


Yes, I know that. I did actually read the post. 


pjschwartz said:


> <snip>In addition to keeping the receiver on overnight, I have also attempted multiple times to do a forced upgrade (hitting the red reset button and then entering the 02468 command upon getting the blue screen).
> <snip>


However, waiting for the first blue screen usually doesn't work for me. I figured that since entering the code when the front panel lights come on works best for me I'd see if his problem is timing.

Mike


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I can get to the Software Download screen all day long . . the issue is that once it gets to that screen, %completion remains at 0% for 15 minutes without advancing, and then the restart continues until completion.

For sh!ts and giggles, I did try the suggestion to enter the code right after the panel lights come on . . that seems to be premature and won't get me to the Software Download screen . . I have to wait until the blue screen shows on the TV.

Hopefully the tech will do a swap and not be tempted to fix everything else that it not broken . . .

In over fifteen years of having DirecTV, I only had techs come out to the house twice. Both times where to install "free" receivers. Neither experience was positive. I have purposely incurred the extra expense of upgrading (dishes, LNBs, SWMs, receivers) by doing the work myself to avoid having a tech come out. I am sure there are good ones out there, but my limited experience has been bad . . . 

I'll keep everyone posted on the result of the visit next Thursday . . .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pjschwartz said:


> I can get to the Software Download screen all day long . . the issue is that once it gets to that screen, %completion remains at 0% for 15 minutes without advancing, and then the restart continues until completion.


Assuming your connections and the sat signal levels are OK when checking them on that unit...it sounds like it needs to be replaced.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"WestDC" said:


> Well, If nothing else you will get a H24 for a H24  Let us know how it goes.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pjschwartz said:


> I can get to the Software Download screen all day long . . the issue is that once it gets to that screen, %completion remains at 0% for 15 minutes without advancing, and then the restart continues until completion.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on the result of the visit next Thursday . . .


Have you run the system test to see if there is anything reported from the STB?


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes. I have gone into Diagnostic Mode (Hit Select after RBR) and ran through all the tests. All passed. I also did the Coax test and that passed. All diagnostics were run twice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pjschwartz said:


> I'll keep everyone posted on the result of the visit next Thursday . . .


One "last thing" I'd try is running the diagnostic tests.
Reboot and at the "receiver running self test" screen press select to enter into the menu.
Run the guided test.
It may show the defect, or not.

Guess I was slow to post. :lol:

Sounds like the box is Tango Uniform and needs swapping.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Not necessarily.


100% Better Chance than by having it Shipped


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a requirement for 3D and a RF remote . . . so there will be a problem if I don't get a H24 as a replacement. . .


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pjschwartz said:


> I have a requirement for 3D and a RF remote . . . so there will be a problem if I don't get a H24 as a replacement. . .


Why not an H25?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

pjschwartz said:


> I have a requirement for 3D and a RF remote . . . so there will be a problem if I don't get a H24 as a replacement. . .


I thought the H21 up were 3D and RF compatible?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

pjschwartz said:


> I have a requirement for 3D and a RF remote . . . so there will be a problem if I don't get a H24 as a replacement. . .


Any of the current H2x receivers will do 3D and RF.

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of course a DECA would be needed if it isn't a 24.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

The HR25 does not have RF remote capabilities . . . good point on the Hxx series and 3D. I'll just need to plan on pitching a fit if I'm not offered a H24 as a replacement (especially in light of shelling out $100 less than 3 weeks ago to esure I got a H24).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not built into the 25, but is rf compatible, just needs the dongle.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Folks,

I had my DirecTV service call this morning . . .

First, I wanted to say this was probably the *MOST POSITIVE* visit that I have ever had by a service tech from any company. He was very knowledgeable and did a complete and thorough check up of my system. Following the conclusion of the visit, he also provided me with his cellphone number (a new policy of the DirecTV service vendor in this area) with the understanding that if I experience any technical problems in the next 3 months, I should contact him directly.

The tech's immediate diagnosis was that my H24 was defective. He provided me with the option of either replacing it with a H24 or H25 (they don't have older, outdated models on the truck). I told him I wanted to to stick with a H24. When he connected the replacement H24, it strangely also would not take a forced download of the software (even with multiple attempts).

The tech then went back to his truck and grabbed a H25. Within seconds, it took the software download. The tech's conclusion is that DirecTV may be having a software download feed issue with the H24.

I am now glad that DirecTV sent a tech instead of just sending me a replacement H24. It looks like the H24s "may" currently be having an issue that would not have been resolved with getting a like model for replacement . . . or I would have gotten an older, outdated receiver.

At least for now, I am very happy with the H25, and in hindsight, it should have been the model I ordered. It is noticeably faster than the H24.

I mentioned to the tech that the reason I went with the H24 was that it had RF remote control capabilities. He went back out to his truck and grabbed me an RF dongle, as well as an RF remote (which I was planning to purchase in the future). Both were given to me free of charge.

So far, this has been a happy ending to my issue ! ! ! !

If there are any daring forum members with an H24, I'd be very interested in the results of what your experience is if you attempt to force a download.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

PJ--

Great outcome! You'll love the '25- or maybe you already do.. 

Good luck!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pjschwartz said:


> Folks,
> 
> I had my DirecTV service call this morning . . .
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Other H24s are definitely getting software when it's in the stream, so it's not all boxes of that type. But something was definitely wrong with yours.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

pjschwartz said:


> The tech's immediate diagnosis was that my H24 was defective. He provided me with the option of either replacing it with a H24 or H25 (they don't have older, outdated models on the truck). I told him I wanted to to stick with a H24. When he connected the replacement H24, it strangely also would not take a forced download of the software (even with multiple attempts).
> 
> The tech then went back to his truck and grabbed a H25. Within seconds, it took the software download. The tech's conclusion is that DirecTV may be having a software download feed issue with the H24.


I am glad everything worked out.

The feed issue is with your LNB though. If the Tech had changed it your H24 would have downloaded.

I also carry RF Remotes, RF Dongles, and wall mount kits on my truck.

I don't always have the latest equipment though, it's whatever is available at the warehouse.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

samrs said:


> I am glad everything worked out.
> 
> *The feed issue is with your LNB though*. If the Tech had changed it your H24 would have downloaded.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look that way - other STB did download FW and updated from same feed.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Doesn't look that way - other STB did download FW and updated from same feed.


H25's and H24's update from the same feed cuz?

Looking at Doug's website that isn't completely true.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then post SS matrix off 101.0W


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> then post SS matrix off 101.0W


That has nothing to do with the feed cuz. You sound like a CSR. :lol:

I thought you were some French Engineer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

samrs said:


> That has nothing to do with the feed cuz. You sound like a CSR. :lol:
> 
> I thought you were some French Engineer.


I can assure you that P Smith is not a CSR


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I can assure you that P Smith is not a CSR


!rolling


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You don't deny he's French.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

samrs said:


> That has nothing to do with the feed cuz. You sound like a CSR. :lol:
> 
> I thought you were some French Engineer.


I thought it's obvious: you did mention different STB are getting FW from different tpn [eg feeds], that's where screenshot with signal level of all tpn would benefit in chasing the issue.

[What you mean "French Engineer" ? Is it good or bad in your vocabulary ? For me difference in knowledge and experience is the key, regardless if you're French, Indian or Filipino engineer.]


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I thought it's obvious: you did mention different STB are getting FW from different tpn [eg feeds], that's where screenshot with signal level of all tpn would benefit in chasing the issue.
> 
> [What you mean "French Engineer" ? Is it good or bad in your vocabulary ? For me difference in knowledge and experience is the key, regardless if you're French, Indian or Filipino engineer.]


It's been my experience that signal strength is not an issue. You can have 96 plus on that particular transponder and there is just something missing. The data wont download. I have no idea what that missing something is, but I know what works. A new LNB.

I would have said foreign instead of French but I would have had to look it up, and it was past my bedtime. Foreign, someone not from North Carolina, i.e. Alabama.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

101

92. 96. 95. 0. 92. 99. 95. 99
94. 95. 95. 98. 95. 100. 95. 100
95. 0. 95. 97. 95. 99. 96. 100
93. 0. 95. 0. 96. 100. 95. 100

A HR22, HR34 and a recently retired HR20 have all been getting SW updates . . . the HR34 just got one on Wednesday . . . .


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.redh.com/dtv/ is indicating the SW feed for the H24 is coming from TP30 . . . as you can see, signal strength Is at max on TP30 . . . admittedly though, in checking the feed matix on redh, all the other HW which got SW downloads would have received it from a different TP.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

pjschwartz said:


> Folks,
> 
> I had my DirecTV service call this morning . . .
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you! I know it was beyond frustrating to not have it get the downloads. Anyway, my H24-700 has been successfully getting the CEs each week so I'm not sure about the H24s having d/l issues.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Correction, the feed for the H24 700 and H25 500 are both coming from TP 25, which has a sig of 93 . . . .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pjschwartz said:


> Correction, the feed for the H24 700 and H25 500 are both coming from TP 25, which has a sig of 93 . . . .


Sometimes, bear in mind, they changing tpn for particular model.

I would go further (as to samrs insist on bad LNBF) and select to test the one particular tpn to see if signal level is steady and not fluctuating - will watch it for a few minutes.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

I monitored the TPs for an hour last night. Some of the TPs vary occassionally, but only by +/- 1.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would take it as a sign of good LNBF and cabling. Most likely the STB is a culprit.


----------

